# à plus / À+ / ++ / @+ / a+



## baldwin3767

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one

Anybody can tell me what does "a plus" mean in English?

merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Masood

Hello,
I have received a couple of emails from French colleagues who end their emails with "A+". What does this mean? Some substitute for 'regards' or 'thanks', possibly?
Thanks,
Masood.


----------



## nopal

Masood.Bonjour 
C'est  The french translation for *CU *see you
A+  :à plus (tard )


----------



## Masood

nopal said:
			
		

> Masood.Bonjour
> C'est  The french translation for *CU *see you
> A+  :à plus (tard )


Thanks. What does 'à plus tard' mean?


----------



## DDT

You can also find the "@ +" form   

DDT


----------



## klari

"a plus tard" means almost litteraly "see you later".
a : to
plus : more
tard : late


----------



## natalie_tyw

Hi,
I find that some French like to write "A+" or "++" or "A plus" in an email. Actually, what does it mean? Is it also a kind of greetings like "Regards"? I have no idea. Is there any French in this forum can tell me? Thanks.


----------



## DearPrudence

It means @ + =  à plus = "à plus tard" = *see you later*
Quite the usual way to end a mail


----------



## paulvial

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> It means @ + =  à plus = "à plus tard" = *see you later*
> Quite the usual way to end a mail


oui c'est vrai , 
j 'ajouterais que c'est une expression qui s'est développée recemment, car j'ai dû l'apprendre à mon retour d'Angleterre (un séjour de trente ans) 
il semblerait que pendant mon absence, les français soient devenus "fainéants" , et aient décidé de couper court certaines expressions comme celle-ci


----------



## fjfranco1975

The translation of "*À PLUS*" into English is extremely simple. It just means "_See you later_" and nothing else.


----------



## Lapinbleu

à plus = à plus tard


----------



## NYCPrincesse

sometimes in e-mails it is abbreviated "@+"


----------



## sarabahaa

*Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire: "à plus"? En attandant tes reponses, portez-vous bien *


----------



## Gardefeu

It's short for _à plus tard!
See ya!
_


----------



## sarabahaa

Merci bien merci pour ton aide. 
Mais, concernant la prononciation: à plus = a p-l-u-s?? c'est-a-dire, on prononce toujours le "s" à la fin?? Merci en avance!!


----------



## Gardefeu

Oui, on prononce le S -  A plussssssssssss!


----------



## Ahotep

Bonjour, 

c'est ma première question sur ce forum que je consulte régulièrement tant il m'est utile au quotidien ! bravo pour votre implication à tous.
Allez ! je me lance 

Quel est l'équivalent de notre "a plus" en français qui signifie "à bientôt" dans un langage plus populaire.
J'utiilise pour le moment "see you soon" ou "see you later" mais je suis sûre qu'il doit exister une expression plus commune dans le langage de tous les jours..

Merci d'avance de votre aide

et 

a plus


----------



## david314

Simply: _See ya!  _And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ahotep

Quelle rapidité!
merci beaucoup.
je vais avoir l'air plus "branchée" maintenant


----------



## wildan1

Ahotep said:


> Quelle rapidité!
> merci beaucoup.
> je vais avoir l'air plus "branchée" maintenant


 
_See ya_ est utilisé depuis longtemps en AE

Plus récent et "branché", comme _À plus_, serait _"Later!"_ (AE)


----------



## Ahotep

Ok wildan1
J'ai deux versions à utiliser maintenant pour varier mon vocabulaire 
Merci


----------



## ariano2709

i said à bientot to my friend and she replied with à plus.. i was wondering what that meant


----------



## Donaldos

"à plus" is an informal way to say "à plus tard" = see you!


----------



## boterham

"à plus tard" meaning "see you later" or just "later"


----------



## lindasp62

Un ami a termine une lettre avec la phrase "A plus".  La sense/signification/traduction est quoi? (En Anglais, SVP).
Merci bien!


----------



## madolo

à plus = à plus tard =>
see you later / hoping to hear from you soon ...


----------



## Drosen7777

Can you please translate into English, when written in the context of a goodbye at the end of a letter?
"C'est le moment de dire bisous, et a plus"

Many thanks


----------



## Thias

" time to kiss goodbye, and see you (later) "


----------



## wildan1

_love and kisses, see you later_


----------



## Drosen7777

I guess it's short -- and this really should have been obvious to me -- for "a plus tard"


----------



## Lechatnoir

I've also seen the fun "@+"


----------



## O.W.

Hi - I have a question - does a+ at the end of an e-mail written in French mean anything? Thank you


----------



## sarah82

Yes it does.
There are a couple of threads dealing with "à bientôt", "à +" and "see you", "see you later" and "see you soon".

à + is "à plus (tard)" = see you


----------



## Fred_C

It is quite colloquial
Note that although in "à plus tard", the S is mute, it is not mute in "à plus".


----------



## loklin

Hi
as Fred_C said, a+ is colloquial, moreover a+ is  used in chat rather than in e-mail


----------



## O.W.

Thank you all. I was in doubt whether it meant something or if it was some kind of typing mistake (imagine !!)


----------



## sarah82

loklin said:


> Hi
> as Fred_C said, a+ is colloquial, moreover a+ is used in chat rather than in e-mail


 
I would add that is it only to be used with friends/family, definitely not at work


----------



## sam's mum

This is good to know because my teacher put this in an email and I thought it meant that I was a really good student!


----------



## sarah82

Je voulais juste préciser pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion : 

"à plus" meaning "see you" has to be written "*à*" with an accent, not just the letter "a"  ("a +" would be the grade, but we don't have the same grade system in France : grade go between zero to 20, 20 being the best grade. If your teacher wrote this without the accent, you should tell him/her!!!  )


----------



## sam's mum

sarah82 said:


> Je voulais juste préciser pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion :
> 
> "à plus" meaning "see you" has to be written "*à*" with an accent, not just the letter "a" ("a +" would be the grade, but we don't have the same grade system in France : grade go between zero to 20, 20 being the best grade. If your teacher wrote this without the accent, you should tell him/her!!!  )


 
Thanks Sarah82. I know that she can't get the accents to work on her laptop, so it's still a mystery!


----------



## sarah82

Haha  
Well, if it was at the end of the e-mail, it most probably only meant "see you", except if she had just said something like : the last e-mail you sent me in French was very well written. a+! to congratulate you


----------



## firstyearout

Bonjour,

je vois cette expression souvent à la fin des lettres. ça veut dire 'amitiés' ou amilcalement ou peut-être 'à plus tard'?

merci


----------



## cropje_jnr

A+ = à plus = à plus tard.


----------



## xiancee

"A+" or "@+"= "C U L 8er"


----------



## Franglais1969

xiancee said:


> "A+" or "@+"= "C U L 8er"



We typically use *l8r* for later.


----------



## Micia93

Xiancee, Franglais, je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous dites !


----------



## boterham

Micia93 said:


> Xiancee, Franglais, je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous dites !



see you later = C U l8r  or just l8r... sort of SMS text talk like we have in French too


----------



## Micia93

boterham said:


> see you later = C U l8r or just l8r... sort of SMS text talk like we have in French too


 
Halala ! effectivement, je ne pouvais pas trouver ! 
merci !


----------



## xiancee

Thanks Franglais for you l8r
My bad!


----------



## Franglais1969

xiancee said:


> Thanks Franglais for you l8r
> My bad!



Pas de quoi.


----------



## Kitcitwapien

In English, I sometimes use ttfn (tata for now)


----------



## watermen

I saw an email with someone using "A plus" at the end of the letter, on the top of his signature. What does " a plus " mean? Thanks.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi watermen and welcome 

It's short for _à plus tard_ = _see you later_


----------



## genaromtz

yes it is, 

a+ =à plus tard, also i feel like have a good luck


----------



## watermen

Thanks everyone for the reply. Merci.


----------



## temple09

Would I be right in saying that the S of "plus" is not pronounced in this phrase?


----------



## Oddmania

temple09 said:


> Would I be right in saying that the S of "plus" is not pronounced in this phrase?



It's not pronounced in _A plus tard!_, but it actually is in _A plus!_  (you may come across « a+ » for that matter, as the sign "+" is always pronounced _plu*s*_)


----------



## DearPrudence

We say:
"*à plu tard*" (without the "s")
but
"*à plusss*"

See also the first post here:
plus - plus que - ... (prononciation)


----------

